# Viper 5906v with DB3 bypass interface mod. in 2009 Lexus IS F



## birdmanjrowe (Jan 12, 2019)

Please help! I have managed to get alarm and db3 wired in, with the wiring supplied for db3 with the 5906v and I am having issues. Some of them I might could fix myself if I can just get past 1 major problem. Seems like everything I do causes the alarm to arm. Turn ignition off=system arms, open door=system arms, interior light on=arms...etc At first I thought the ignition isolation was off but pretty sure it is right now so I soft reset db3 and still nothing. Please help me get this alarm from constantly arming!! Sometimes it will just arm seconds after last thing I did when I have done nothing at all when it arms


----------



## birdmanjrowe (Jan 12, 2019)

I dont have the factory arm or disarm wired in from 5906 nor the door trigger and dome light that are on 24 pin harness as the wiring diagram I was given didnt say to use these. This may be it but I have tried multiple things now and I just want to make sure I dont mess anything up so before I continue randomly searching internet trying stuff I wanted to come here and get some knowledge on my exact application. Thanks


----------



## birdmanjrowe (Jan 12, 2019)

Please help! I need this car back up and running as it is my main source of transportation and my backup transportation isn’t as reliable. Anybody? Please!! I need this resolved desperately. Thanks


----------

